# Zapco gutz



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Hey guys. I am in need of some detailed gut pics of a Zapco Z50c2. If anyone could help me out I'd be your best friend. 
There is no telling what a schematic for this or any of the older stuff (studio/z/s2/c2) will get you...
Thanks for any help in advance, 
-Chris


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I have got a schematic for an the z150s2.

Give me your email address.

I am curious about the modifications to the studio series. 

Tam


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

thanks man. i am about to post some pics of a studio 100 that ive modded when it will let me. im pming you my email right now.


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

hey lostthumb hows it going? hey, how long ago was it that you contacted zapco to get those schematics? i called them today and they wouldnt send me any??? sucks. all he did was tell me which of the caps in the studio 100 were in the signal path. haha. it helped, but come on... maybe i need to ask for whoever you talked to.


----------

